# That time of year! Inshore, Offshore and Flounder Gigging Time



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com

Well, if the winds continue to be lite... great things will continue to happen here along the upper Texas Coast of Galveston and Freeport. Some really solid speck action is taking place along the both the North and South Galveston Jetties, Texas City area, and West Galveston Bay.

Also, on our trips out of *Bay's Landing Fishing Lodge* - we are fishing the ICW areas, Bastrop, Christmas and San Luis Pass. San Luis Pass is really heating up. Shad are there by the gazillions, and it is a great time to get out there for some solid speck action. Still a little cool for me to wet wade... but it wont be long.

With the winds beginning to show signs of calming, we are beginning to fire up our *Flounder Gigging Charters* in both Galveston and Freeport. There are some pig flounder here in the Bays of both Galveston and Freeport. I attached a pic of double digit we gigged back in December since I kind of got lazy posting on 2cool.... sorry for the delay in sharing the pic.

We still have a few red snapper dates available for June, and remember we have affordable lodging for our fishing clients. $200 per night and will sleep up to 11 peeps!
409-739-8526

www.facebook.com/GalvestonFishingCharters/

www.facebook.com/RedSnapperFishingCharters/


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Winds Lay... Big Girls Play!*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com

We had a couple trips yesterday 5/8 running different areas. One trip was in the back lakes which is a great area for those not wanting to deal with crowds or if anyone is susceptible to motion sickness. Also, it is a great place for kids, and is actually where we hold our Galveston Summer Kids Fishing Camps. 
We had a group yesterday, that although they were not kids... a couple of them were inexperienced and felt the back lakes would suit them best. We are catching lots of 16-19" redfish back there, and also some nice slots mixed in along with some specks. Live shrimp fished under popping corks over oyster beds in Chocolate and Halls Lake was what was working yesterday. Lots of shad showing up, and these fish are gorging themselves.

Now along the Galveston Jetties... now is the time to stick some big specks. I am not going to say the numbers are there yet, but quality definitely is. I could not get them to eat a croaker yesterday, but they would eat live shrimp. Caught lots of fish over 20" with a 27" and a 26" to boot.

Also, night fishing is great right now, and we are catching some hogs. We are fishing both Trinity and West Bay at night right now, and the numbers and quality are both there.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Afternoon Wade 5/8*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com

Captain Gregory and a couple buds busted an afternoon wade yesterday, and he said the bite was non stop. Topwater Chartreuse Skitterwalk - West Galveston Bay.






We still have our May Wade Fishing Special Going on. 2 nights lodging at Bay's Landing, and a full day Wade Fishing Trip for three people. $1000
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Speck Action Heating Up! AJ's Too!*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com

Been a great past week of fishing out of Galveston and Bay's Landing in Freeport, Texas. We have been catching specks out of the boat and wading here in Freeport. Live shrimp working real well free lined and under a popping cork.

Galveston Beachfront and both north and south jetty has been hot lately for surf runners. Also, the Causeway is seeing some real nice speck action. Live shrimp and live croakers are working good for live bait fisherman. Shrimp and croakers have been running on the small side... but the fish dont mind - they eat em too! Match your hook size to the bait size... I will go as small as a #10 treble for small shrimp.

On the offshore scene - Amberjack, mahi, wahoo, and kings are being brought in. Havent seen allot of weed lines yet... but it is early. The weed lines we are finding have chickens loaded up on them.
Amberjack season closes May 31, and I still have some availability. Also, we have lodging for our fishing clients. Bay's Landing will sleep up to 11 people, and at only $200 a night - it is tough to beat.
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Wednesday AJ trip and a Speckled Trout Trip*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com

Wednesday we had an Amberjack trip out of Bay's Landing in Freeport, and a speckled trout trip out of Galveston. 
Freeport report: Lots of big AJs and Snapper. No weedlines seen.

Galveston: Beachfront speck action - HOT!


----------

